

Startup Quote: Fred Wilson, co-founder, Union Square Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3923883167

======
raychancc
If you have an idea that you can’t get out of your head, do a startup.
Otherwise join a startup.

\- Fred Wilson (@fredwilson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3923883167>

